# Question for Hasty Bake owners



## notenuftoys (Jun 11, 2016)

I've had a Hasty Bake for about 18 years, the first 15 being the small Suburban.  Never could smoke anything well other than ribs on the Suburban, but I've started smoking more on the larger Legacy I got several years ago.

I've always cooked with charcoal, mostly Kingston original, and some wood chunks for flavor.  I would always soak the wood in water first.

But I got an idea during my brisket smoke a couple weeks back:  why couldn't the Hasty Bake be a wood smoker?  

So my question is if anyone has ever tried this?  Because the fire is under the meat would it be too much smoke?


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't own a hasty bake but most charcoal cooker aren't made of a heavy enough gauge of metal to withstand the heat produced burning wood down to coals.  I burn hardwood down in a fire pit and then shovel the coals into my smoker, put a chunk of wood on top of that and let'er smoke.  That's my work around for turning a charcoal smoker into a wood smoker, kinda.  Don't know if that's what you're after, but it works for me.  Keep on smokin'.


----------

